# t-shirt spray to make a shirt shiny or look new?



## ColdFlo (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe this this forum is the wrong place to ask as you are all planned obsolescence capitalists  I could lie and say I was trying to make a washed or tie dyed shirt look new like the script kiddies do  but I'm too old and have too much respect for myself to do that so I'm just gonna be straightforward. I would buy more t shirts if they stayed looking new for more than one wash but, without ultrasound in petrochemical which would eat the design off the t(falls a bit short, no dry cleaning) I'm at a loss as how to accomplish this. Have any of you experts run across some kind of spray that will make a shirt look new? (ive been googling sorry if this is common knowledge) or do any of you know what is put on thread to make it look so shiny? is there some kind of dye additive or whatnot? because im sure thread is not that shiny with any kind of regular dye. Anyway, thought I'd give it a shot. Also any washing advice? is vinegar and water a color saving solution or a myth? and or are there other techniques? Thank you in advance for anyone with information.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Wash items in cold water and turned inside out. Avoid a hot dryer. Dry on low heat for a short time. A print on a blend fabric will last longer than 100% cotton. Lighter-colored fabrics are less likely to fade. Generally speaking, fabrics with red dye are most likely to fade.

Light colors printed on darks must be double-printed or have a white underbase.

Rayon thread can't be bleached.


----------

